
Show HN: AZN Asian Snack Store for iOS - callmeed
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/azn-asian-snacks-nicknacks/id1136398870?mt=8
======
callmeed
Hey HN. My team and I built this ecommerce app both as a demo and to fulfill
some needs (One of my co-workers felt it was often hard to find some of his
favorite snacks that he grew up with–especially when he was away at
university).

Right now, all the products are sourced from a couple stores in San Francisco.

Would love feedback on both (a) the overall design and usability of the app
and (b) the inventory options. If you have any favorite snacks/foods you'd
like to see here, please let me know.

TIA

